# VapeCon 2017 - Confirmed Vendors



## Silver

Hi all

We are very excited to start announcing the *vendors that are confirmed as exhibitors for VapeCon 2017 *- on 26th August - at Heartfelt Arena 

I will use this thread to keep a running commentary of the vendors that have been confirmed.

It's going to be *mega epic*!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

EDIT - 7 August 2017 - Exhibitor list included
----------------------------------------------------

We are very pleased and excited to announce the exhibitors for VapeCon 2017.

We are going to do it in stages.
First up will be a comprehensive exhibitor list in alphabetical order. In the coming days, we will publish the floorplan and position of vendor stands. Stay tuned...

There are *71 exhibitors *on the list. They represent a fine collection of the best vaping vendors in SA. We are honoured to be able to host them all under one roof on the 26th August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria.

The list includes many out of town vendors travelling from all parts of the country - from Cape Town to Upington! And five international vendors, three making the trip from China and two from the USA. We are humbled by the effort the vendors are putting in to get ready for this event. It makes us super proud and I can assure you that we are all in for an epic treat on the day!

Just to clarify, the vendors below are exhibitors that are taking stands at VapeCon. There will likely be several additional vendors present at VapeCon that are not on the list below. These additional vendors will likely be taking part in other exhibitor stands. We are focusing here on the exhibitors that hold stands and have been announced in the VapeCon 2017 - Confirmed Vendors thread. Keep an eye out on all vendor subforums to find out who else will be present on the day.

We have marked the international vendors in *red*

*VapeCon 2017 Exhibitors (in alphabetical order)*


*Atomic vape*
*Atomix Vapes*
*Ave40*
*BLCK Vapour DIY E Liquid*
*Blends of Distinction*
*Bradford Vapes*
*Brothers' Vapes*
*Cosmic Dropz*
*Decadent Clouds*
*Dragon Vape*
*Drip Society ZA*
*E-Cig Inn*
*ECIGSSA / VapeCon*
*Elysian Labs*
*FIRETRAP VAPE*
*Five Points E-Liquid*
*Fog Machine*
*Geekvape*
*Grannys Famous Juice Co.*
*h2vape*
*Hazeworks*
*House of Vape*
*Infinite Vape Creations*
*J&J's Emporium*
*JOOSE-E-LIQZ*
*Juicy Joes*
*Moose Juice*
*Mr Hardwicks*
*MY Vape E-liquids*
*Mystic Nectar*
*NoonClouds*
*NCV - Northern Craft Vapes*
*Nostalgia*
*Old School Alchemist*
*Opus Ejuice Co*
*Orion*
*Paulie Ejuice*
*Retro Vape Co.*
*Revolution Vape*
*SaveurVape*
*SHIPWRECK VAPES*
*Sir Vape*
*Steam Masters*
*Supreme Vape*
*The Chef's Special Sauce*
*The Coil Company*
*The eCigStore*
*The Flavour Mill*
*The Vape Guy*
*The Vape Industry*
*The Vapery*
*Troll Brothers Elixirs*
*Vape Cartel*
*Vape Chefs*
*Vape Club*
*Vape Connoisseur*
*Vape Elixir*
*Vape Empire*
*Vape Hyper*
*Vape King*
*Vapealicious*
*Vaperite*
*Vapers Corner*
*Vaporesso*
*Vapour Mountain*
*Vapour Product Association*
*V-Corp Vaping (VCV)*
*Village Vapes*
*Wicked Vapes*
*Wicked Wicks*
*Wiener Vape Co*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

First out the blocks....

We are delighted to confirm that *BLCK VAPOUR* will be at VapeCon 2017 as a vendor!

@Richio has certainly come a long way over the past year - wow.
I have no doubt that this DIY specialist is going to treat us and tantalise us at VapeCon. Can't wait.

Thank you for supporting the event @Richio !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 17


----------



## Stosta

Awesome @Richio !!!! Look forward to seeing what you manage to bring in on the day! I think setting up a DIY stand will have some unique challenges.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

sadly, I will not be attending... I will be in Saudi Arabia for work

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> sadly, I will not be attending... I will be in Saudi Arabia for work



Oh no @Amir - sorry to hear 
We will certainly have some pictures for you though

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Oh no @Amir - sorry to hear
> We will certainly have some pictures for you though



I want lots of pics of all the girls... Tattooed vaping girls...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I want lots of pics of all the girls... Tattooed vaping girls...



Ok we will try make a plan
Lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Ok we will try make a plan
> Lol



and bbm pins... or mxit... or whatever the cool kids are doing these days

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## craigb

Amir said:


> I want lots of pics of all the girls... Tattooed vaping girls...


@Stosta and @Feliks Karp are practicing their poses as we speak

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta

craigb said:


> @Stosta and @Feliks Karp are practicing their poses as we speak


My beer drinking pose maybe... 


In a totally respectable and professional manner of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Amir said:


> I want lots of pics of all the girls... Tattooed vaping girls...



Dayum bra you need to get yo'self a tall glass of ice water, you thirsty AF.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

craigb said:


> @Stosta and @Feliks Karp are practicing their poses as we speak

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Feliks Karp said:


> Dayum bra you need to get yo'self a tall glass of ice water, you thirsty AF.



Its official... I'm team @Stosta

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Amir said:


> Its official... I'm team @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lalla

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 95004



Hahaha I can't even! this is too funny

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Guys, I love your drawings - such talent - and hilarious!

But please lets keep this thread on topic


----------



## Amir

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 95004



That's cute... You should try coloring it in next but wait till you get the appropriate adult supervision

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Silver said:


> Guys, I love your drawings - such talent - and hilarious!
> 
> But please lets keep this thread on topic



Sorry, return to ops normal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Guys, I love your drawings - such talent - and hilarious!
> 
> But please lets keep this thread on topic



There we go... Back on track

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Next up...

Pleased to announce that *WIENER VAPE CO. *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Committed vendor here on ECIGSSA and making the trip up from KZN again. 
Fine juice manufacturer that has brought us many super juices!
Am looking forward to what they have in store for us this time. 

Bring on the Wieners!

Thanks for supporting us and the event @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver

The applications are rolling in...

Delighted to confirm that *SIR VAPE *will be attending VapeCon 2017 as a vendor.

Another fine KZN vendor - from Durban!

Yet again demonstrating great commitment from the out of town vendors
Thank you @Sir Vape and @BigGuy !

We are looking very forward to seeing you guys and your team again

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## Greyz

Oh my hat @Feliks Karp you got me spitting fanta orange all over the table 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Very pleased to confirm that *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN* has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017.

Another out of towner - and a world-class juice manufacturer - this time all the way from the Cape!

Looking forward to seeing you and the VM team! It's exciting to anticipate what you will have in store for us on the day! 

Thank you so much for the unwavering support and commitment @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Moving back to JHB 

Am excited to announce that *HOUSE OF VAPE* has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017.

Another example of a fine vaping vendor that has come a long way in a short space of time. 

We are looking very forward to seeing what you have in the House of Vape in August!

Thanks for the support and commitment @Brendz

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Max

@Richio
@Rooigevaar
@Sir Vape
@Oupa
@Brendz
Frikken Awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased to announce that *NORTHERN CRAFT VAPES (NCV)* has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017.

A fine example of an exemplary juice manufacturer. They are synonymous with professionalism and class.

Looking very forward to what NCV has in store for us at this VapeCon...

Thanks for all the support and effort @Vapington !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce that *VAPE KING* has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017.

The Vape King team have been hard at work over the past few years and have built up a significant presence. Another great example of a dedicated vaping company!

Looking forward to seeing you guys and your team at VapeCon @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo 
Wondering what you will have in store for us...

Thanks for all the support and help you give!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Backbone of the community and huge supporters of ECIGSSA! You Diamond Supporting Vendors and all other supporting vendors rock!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Stosta

@Rooigevaar
@Sir Vape
@Oupa
@Brendz
@Vapington 
@Stroodlepuff 
@Gizmo 

So chuffed you guys will be there! This is really going to be an event of epic proportions!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## SAVaper

Great to see the Vendors starting to add their names.

That reminds me...... start saving!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Delighted to announce that *JUICY JOES *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017.

All the way from Cape Town - yet another demonstration of the dedication from the awesome out of town vendors! 

Juicy Joes is a super vaping retailer and has been going for a long time. Its founder, @ShaneW is a fabulous guy and is determined to bring vapers a great variety of vaping goodies, including a wide collection of the finest local juices. 

Looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon @ShaneW !

Thanks for supporting this epic event

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce that *THE ECIG STORE *has been confirmed as an exhibitor at VapeCon 2017!

The eCigStore is an all-purpose vaping retailer and carries a wide range of vaping devices and international juices. 

Looking forward to having you and your team with us at VapeCon again @The eCigStore
Thank you for supporting the event. We are going to have a super time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta

Awesome! @The eCigStore always has some interesting items!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased to announce that *VAPE CLUB *has been confirmed as an exhibitor for VapeCon 2017!

Vape Club has been a supporting vendor here for a very long time. Jaco and Lindsay have always been there for us and have supported the forum and its events since the beginning. Love how the image says it below, they have been "proudly equipping vape journeys since 2014". 

Looking very forward to seeing you at VapeCon @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl. Am also wondering what you will have in store for us.... 

Thank you for the support

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## craigb

Will be bringing my card, cash and the minister of finance to the event

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

craigb said:


> Will be bringing my card, cash and the minister of finance to the event


I'm desperately trying to convince the minister of finance to stay at home so I can plunge my "country" into an economic depression!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver

Another vendor announcement...

Am delighted to confirm that *VAPE CARTEL *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Vape Cartel also started very early on in ECIGSSA's life and has been around for a long time - supporting the forum and its events over many years. They have always wowed us with their great products and prices - and have achieved great things in a relatively short space of time. 

Looking forward to seeing you and your team at VapeCon @KieranD - and am very excited to find out what you have in store for us! I hope the 4Dudes will be there together for another photo opportunity 

Thanks for all the support

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Very pleased to announce that *VAPERITE* has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

@Vaperite South Africa has grown fast over the past year, opening up a number of shops in prime locations. They have a wide range of vaping products and some super international juices. Vaperite has been a great supporter of the forum and its events. 

Barry, we look forward to seeing you and the Vaperite team at VapeCon 2017!

Thanks for supporting this great event

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Another vendor announcement...
> 
> Am delighted to confirm that *VAPE CARTEL *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Vape Cartel also started very early on in ECIGSSA's life and has been around for a long time - supporting the forum and its events over many years. They have always wowed us with their great products and prices - and have achieved great things in a relatively short space of time.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you and your team at VapeCon @KieranD - and am very excited to find out what you have in store for us! I hope the 4Dudes will be there together for another photo opportunity
> 
> Thanks for all the support
> 
> View attachment 95567





Silver said:


> Very pleased to announce that *VAPERITE* has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> @Vaperite South Africa has grown fast over the past year, opening up a number of shops in prime locations. They have a wide range of vaping products and some super international juices. Vaperite has been a great supporter of the forum and its events.
> 
> Barry, we look forward to seeing you and the Vaperite team at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Thanks for supporting this great event
> 
> View attachment 95571



Awesome!!!! I hope you're bringing in your Snapbacks @KieranD !

And please make sure you have some Brain Freeze there @Vaperite South Africa !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yip @Stosta is right @Vaperite South Africa - I hope you have a fridge full of Brain Freeze

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

@Stosta of course we will have apparel on our stand!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Max

@Vaperite South Africa

Wohooooooo - Well Done - Excellent 


Please Please Please Please Please
Uncle Junks - Junkyard Scotch - 0mg



Uncle Junks - Junkyard Scotch - 0mg

     

Thank You sooooooooooooo Much
Best Regards - Max


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Stosta said:


> Awesome!!!! I hope you're bringing in your Snapbacks @KieranD !
> 
> And please make sure you have some Brain Freeze there @Vaperite South Africa !!!



We will have plenty of Brain Freeze and all the other international flavours we carry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Max said:


> @Vaperite South Africa
> 
> Wohooooooo - Well Done - Excellent
> 
> 
> Please Please Please Please Please
> Uncle Junks - Junkyard Scotch - 0mg
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Junks - Junkyard Scotch - 0mg
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You sooooooooooooo Much
> Best Regards - Max



Definitely Max

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce that *IVC (Infinite Vape Creations) *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

This local juice maker recently became a supporting vendor. IVC was a participant at the juice showcase table at the April 2017 ECIGSSA Joburg Vape Meet.

Thanks for the support @ivc_mixer and @Paul vermaak - we look forward to seeing you at VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to announce that *PAULIES E-LIQUID *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

@Paulie is a top class local juice maker who has been with the forum from very early days. Not only does he produce super juices but he has supported the forum and its events in so many ways for a long time. A strong pillar of the community indeed.

We are looking very forward to seeing you at VapeCon 2017 and have no doubt you will have lots of surprises in store for us! 

Thanks for all the support @Paulie

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce that *BROTHERS' VAPES *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

They recently became a supporting vendor here on the forum. Nice to see they take pride in stocking only locally made juices - their list of juices is impressive. 

Thanks for supporting VapeCon @Scoob and we look forward to seeing you there !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Very pleased to announce that *NOSTALGIA E-LIQUID *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

This is an established top quality local juice brand that has brought out several winners over the past few years. They have been an ECIGSSA Supporting Vendor since late last year. 

@PutRid, thanks for the support and we are excited to see what you will tantalise us with at VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Are we gonna have an EPIC or should I say MEGA EPIC VapeCon 2017! Whooooooooooooooooo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*MEGA EPIC* @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Or Supamega Epic even!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 95812

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paulie

Super Excited for this one! Caint wait to see everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Several announcements to come...

First up is none other than *VAPERS CORNER*
Delighted to confirm that they will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Loved by many and with a superb range of vaping goodies, Vapers Corner has grown from strength to strength. They have several shops and their recent Kyalami shop is a winner!

Thanks for the support @Vapers Corner - looking forward to seeing you guys for the second time at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased to announce that *JOOSE-E-LIQZ *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

JOOSE-E-LIQZ is an established and top class local juice manufacturer. They have brought us some great juices in the past and have been a super supporting vendor here on the forum. This will be their second VapeCon. 

Looking very forward to seeing what you have in store for us at VapeCon 2017 @Naeemhoosen !
Thanks for all the support!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Am very happy to confirm that *J&J'S EMPORIUM *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

J&J's Emporium is an established vaping retailer and has also been a super supportive vendor on the forum. They will also be making their second appearance at VapeCon. Looking forward to seeing what you guys have in store for us this time @wazarmoto !

Thanks for supporting this event. It is going to be superb.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## wazarmoto

If it's gonna be anything like last year, we're gonna all have a blast!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

wazarmoto said:


> If it's gonna be anything like last year, we're gonna all have a blast!!!!



Thanks @wazarmoto - yes that is certainly the intention - it will be like last year - we hope it will be sharpened up though in several areas 

If your stand is anything like last year then we are all in for a treat!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Silver said:


> Thanks @wazarmoto - yes that is certainly the intention - it will be like last year - we hope it will be sharpened up though in several areas
> 
> If your stand is anything like last year then we are all in for a treat!


Just waiting on the samoosa vending machine to be put together

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

wazarmoto said:


> Just waiting on the samoosa vending machine to be put together


You better not be joking because I'm going to be seriously disappointed if this isn't a reality!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Am excited to announce that *MR HARDWICKS *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Mr Hardwicks is a fine local juice manufacturer and has brought us some fabulous winning juices. Mr Hardwicks is also a great supporter of ECIGSSA and has done a lot of great things for the community. Joel @method1 you rock dude and we are delighted to have you at VapeCon for the 2nd time!

Thanks for the support !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Stosta said:


> You better not be joking because I'm going to be seriously disappointed if this isn't a reality!


Dammit.... Now I've gotta learn how to build a vending machine. 

Think I'll just shove someone tiny in a box and let him dispense

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

wazarmoto said:


> Dammit.... Now I've gotta learn how to build a vending machine.
> 
> Think I'll just shove someone tiny in a box and let him dispense


Hahaha! I'm not sure if you're thinking of using a child or someone with dwarfism, but either way sticking them in a box is going to probably be considered as some sort of a hate crime.

I think you should play it safe and learn to build vending machines!


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> You better not be joking because I'm going to be seriously disappointed if this isn't a reality!



Hold your horses @Stosta and @wazarmoto - lol that would be classic
But food sales will be kept outside in the food and drinks area.

Bring us the latest and greatest gear and ejuices @wazarmoto !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Silver said:


> Hold your horses @Stosta and @wazarmoto - lol that would be classic
> But food sales will be kept outside in the food and drinks area.
> 
> Bring us the latest and greatest gear and ejuices @wazarmoto !


Samoosa Mech!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tanja

wazarmoto said:


> Samoosa Mech!


     

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to confirm that *THE FLAVOUR MILL *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

The Flavour Mill has grown quickly in a relatively short space of time to become a much loved DIY retailer. They have brought some great new dimensions to the DIY space and have been innovative. Manned very ably by @DizZa and @Erica_TFM - they ooze passion and enthusiasm wherever they go. 

They will be making their debut VapeCon appearance and we are very excited to host them and see what they have planned for us! Once again from out of town (KZN) so demonstrating great dedication!

Thank you for supporting this great event @DizZa and @Erica_TFM !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Can't wait to meet @method1 ! And hopefully catching up with @DizZa and @Erica_TFM again, maybe this time I'll remember to take my purchases home!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Max

@Erica_TFM and @DizZa and @Stosta
Going to be so cool I believe - it's going to be my first VapCon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Cannot wait to meet "The flavourmill team"
That's probably where most of my VapeCon budget will disappear to


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Am happy to confirm that *WICKED VAPES *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Wicked Vapes is a vaping distribution company and has been a supporting vendor here for some time. Well known for bringing in some delectable international juices and more recently distributing some winning local brands. This will be their second appearance at VapeCon!

Looking forward to tasting some new and exciting things at VapeCon Kevin @Wicked - and thank you for supporting this great event.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## GerritVisagie

Wow this list is growing FAST!!
At this rate, VapeCon 2018 will have to be a two day event!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to confirm that *ORION VAPES *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Orion is a top class local juice manufacturer and has been making juice for a long time. The brand is loved by many. They recently did a joint juice line with @Paulie 's called Affiliation. This will be Orion's second appearance at VapeCon.

Thanks for supporting this great event Mike - we look very forward to seeing you at VapeCon !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> First out the blocks....
> 
> We are delighted to confirm that *BLCK VAPOUR* will be at VapeCon 2017 as a vendor!
> 
> @Richio has certainly come a long way over the past year - wow.
> I have no doubt that this DIY specialist is going to treat us and tantalise us at VapeCon. Can't wait.
> 
> Thank you for supporting the event @Richio !
> 
> View attachment 95791



the *DIY *specialist indeed!

everyone remember how @Richio even made up his VapeCon2016 stand out of DIY pallets?







Looking forward to what you have in store for us this year

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to announce that *THE COIL COMPANY *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

The Coil Company is a specialist coil maker and has wowed us with their coils since becoming an ECIGSSA supporting vendor earlier this year. Their coils are sold at several other vaping retailers. 

@RiaanRed is the founder and coil master. He is extremely passionate about coils - and it definitely shows in his work. His coils are a work of art. He is also a fabulous guy and very dedicated. Yet another show of dedication in that he will be coming up from Cape Town to exhibit at VapeCon 2017.

Thank you for supporting VapeCon @RiaanRed - we are excited to have you there with us on the day. Can't wait to pop in at your stand and come say hi.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce that *V-CORP VAPING *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

V-Corp Vaping is a great vaping retailer with a growing range of vaping products. They became a supporting vendor here towards the end of last year and we are very happy to host them for the first time at VapeCon. 

Looking forward to what you may have in store for us on the day @Cybermoo ! Will be great to see you and your team there!

Thanks for the support

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce that *ATOMIX VAPES *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Atomix Vapes has been a superb vaping retailer for a long time. They have been a supporting vendor here on the forum since mid 2015. Delighted that they will be making their first VapeCon appearance. 

Thank you @Frostbite - we are looking forward to seeing you and your team on the day. Exciting to think that you will be there and am wondering what rocket powered surprises you will have for us!

Thanks for the support

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Cybermoo

Silver said:


> Am happy to announce that *V-CORP VAPING *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> V-Corp Vaping is a great vaping retailer with a growing range of vaping products. They became a supporting vendor here towards the end of last year and we are very happy to host them for the first time at VapeCon.
> 
> Looking forward to what you may have in store for us on the day @Cybermoo ! Will be great to see you and your team there!
> 
> Thanks for the support
> 
> View attachment 96232


Thank you @Silver, looking so forward to our first VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce that *FIVE POINTS E-LIQUID *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Five Points is a superb local juice brand. In a relatively short space of time they have launched several favourites and have become widely known. Their juices are sold at many vaping retailers. Five Points will be making a debut VapeCon appearance and will be travelling from Cape Town. Big dedication yet again from an out of town vendor!

Looking very forward to seeing you @Ashley - and am very excited to see what you will surprise us with. I notice that there are several new juices coming out from the Five Points stable...

Thanks for the support and we are excited to have you and your team with us on the 26th of August!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to confirm that *GRANNYS FAMOUS JUICE CO *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Grannys Famous is a passionate juice making company that was founded towards the end of 2015. They became an ECIGSSA supporting vendor earlier this year and will be making their first VapeCon appearance. Another dedicated team since they will be making the effort from out of town - they are based in Port Elizabeth. 

Thank you @GrannysFamous for the effort and the support. Looking forward to seeing you and your team at VapeCon 2017. It's going to be fabulous!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> Pleased to announce that *WIENER VAPE CO. *has been confirmed as a vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Committed vendor here on ECIGSSA and making the trip up from KZN again.
> Fine juice manufacturer that has brought us many super juices!
> Am looking forward to what they have in store for us this time.
> 
> Bring on the Wieners!
> 
> Thanks for supporting us and the event @Rooigevaar !
> 
> View attachment 95041



Coming to VapeCon 2017 all the way from the 035 - Richard Bay !

the man with a true appreciation of his Wiener

Rocking his "Authentic" Red Beard @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Now this is starting to read like a 'Who's Who' list that can hold it's own against any other similar list

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper

Wow, awesome line-up so far. Can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> The applications are rolling in...
> 
> Delighted to confirm that *SIR VAPE *will be attending VapeCon 2017 as a vendor.
> 
> Another fine KZN vendor - from Durban!
> 
> Yet again demonstrating great commitment from the out of town vendors
> Thank you @Sir Vape and @BigGuy !
> 
> We are looking very forward to seeing you guys and your team again
> 
> View attachment 95042



The distinguished Sir's all the way from Durban.... leaving their "Problem" Mkhize behind and coming to VapeCon2017

the Big Guy and the hobbit (only @BigGuy can call him that)

@BigGuy and @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Am excited to confirm that *THE VAPERY *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

The Vapery is a successful vaping retailer that stocks a wide range of vaping products. They wowed us with their impressive stand at VapeCon 2016, which oozed passion and dedication. Am excited to see what they have in store for us this year. 

Thanks for the support @Dirk - we look forward to seeing you and your team on the 26th of August at VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Cody loves Vape

Does Vapecon2017 has the place for the International exhibitors?


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased to confirm that *WICKED WICKS *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Wicked Wicks is a relatively new local juice manufacturer that has, in a short space of time made a big impact. Their juices are available at many local retailers and they certainly seem to be working very hard on their business. They joined the forum as a supporting vendor earlier this year and will be making their first VapeCon appearance.

Looking forward to seeing you Jason @pecunium and your team at VapeCon - and wishing you guys all the best. Am wondering what new and exciting juices you have planned for us... 

Thanks for supporting this great event!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Cody loves Vape said:


> Does Vapecon2017 has the place for the International exhibitors?



Yes @Cody loves Vape , there are several international vendors that will be at VapeCon 2017 - if you want to discuss this more, please send me a PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> Very pleased to confirm that *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN* has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017.
> 
> Another out of towner - and a world-class juice manufacturer - this time all the way from the Cape!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you and the VM team! It's exciting to anticipate what you will have in store for us on the day!
> 
> Thank you so much for the unwavering support and commitment @Oupa!
> 
> View attachment 95043



Established in 2013 - Legendary!

@Oupa has ensured that the clouds rolling of Table Mountain are all flavored with XXX

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Very keen to see what goodies you're bringing on the day @Frostbite ! I love looking at your store!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce that *H2VAPE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

h2vape is a great vaping retailer with shops in Boksburg and Durban. They supply a wide range of vaping products and have been very busy of late with several exciting events and launches. They have been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for some time. This will be their debut VapeCon appearance.

Philip, we are looking forward to seeing you there with your team.

Thanks for the support @h2vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Frostbite

Stosta said:


> Very keen to see what goodies you're bringing on the day @Frostbite ! I love looking at your store!


You gotta wait and see  some good deals lined up and a little surprise !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pecunium

Silver said:


> Am very pleased to confirm that *WICKED WICKS *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Wicked Wicks is a relatively new local juice manufacturer that has, in a short space of time made a big impact. Their juices are available at many local retailers and they certainly seem to be working very hard on their business. They joined the forum as a supporting vendor earlier this year and will be making their first VapeCon appearance.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you Jason @pecunium and your team at VapeCon - and wishing you guys all the best. Am wondering what new and exciting juices you have planned for us...
> 
> Thanks for supporting this great event!
> 
> View attachment 96339



Thank you @Silver! We have definitely got a lot planned for VapeCon 2017 and cannot wait to see you and everyone there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce that *REVOLUTION VAPE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Revolution Vape is a relatively new local juice maker that has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor since late last year. They will be making their first VapeCon appearance. Yet another display of dedication since they are coming from Upington!

Looking forward to seeing you there Kobus - @BaD Mountain - and wishing you well for the preparations. 

Thanks for the support

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> Moving back to JHB
> 
> Am excited to announce that *HOUSE OF VAPE* has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017.
> 
> Another example of a fine vaping vendor that has come a long way in a short space of time.
> 
> We are looking very forward to seeing what you have in the House of Vape in August!
> 
> Thanks for the support and commitment @Brendz
> 
> View attachment 95046




The boet from the eastrand, do you even cloud brah!

MR B.E.O - @HouseOfVape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BaD Mountain

We are very excited to be part of VapeCon 2017.

Thank you to @Silver and @Rob Fisher and all the other eCigsSa guys for organising the event.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Am excited to confirm that *VAPE HYPER *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Vape Hyper was founded in early 2016 and has grown to become a fantastic vaping retailer with a wide range. They have been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor since January this year. It will be their first appearance at VapeCon. 

Zubair @Vape Hyper , thank you for the support - we are looking forward to seeing you and your team at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to confirm that *RETRO VAPE CO *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Retro Vape Co is a fantastic local juice making company that has brought us several great juices in the past. They have been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for some time and will be making their second VapeCon appearance. Once again demonstrating the dedication from the out of town vendors - the Retro team will be travelling from Cape Town.

Junaid, am looking forward to seeing you and the Retro team at VapeCon 2017! Am also keen to find out what you will have to surprise us on the day...

Thanks for the support and the efforts @Retro Vape Co

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to confirm that *THE CHEF'S SPECIAL SAUCE *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

This is a juice brand brought to you by a very long standing vendor in the country - none other than *eCiggies*. Am pleased that they will be making their first appearance at VapeCon. eCiggies has been a supporting vendor here on the forum for a long time.

Thanks for the support Walter @Dragon - and am looking forward to seeing you and the TCSS team on the day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Shuayb Galant

Silver said:


> Am delighted to confirm that *RETRO VAPE CO *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Retro Vape Co is a fantastic local juice making company that has brought us several great juices in the past. They have been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for some time and will be making their second VapeCon appearance. Once again demonstrating the dedication from the out of town vendors - the Retro team will be travelling from Cape Town.
> 
> Junaid, am looking forward to seeing you and the Retro team at VapeCon 2017! Am also keen to find out what you will have to surprise us on the day...
> 
> Thanks for the support and the efforts @Retro Vape Co
> 
> View attachment 96357



We are super amped !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Hyper

Silver said:


> Am excited to confirm that *VAPE HYPER *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Vape Hyper was founded in early 2016 and has grown to become a fantastic vaping retailer with a wide range. They have been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor since January this year. It will be their first appearance at VapeCon.
> 
> Zubair @Vape Hyper , thank you for the support - we are looking forward to seeing you and your team at VapeCon!
> 
> View attachment 96354


Thanks for the opportunity, see you guys there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> Am very pleased to announce that *NORTHERN CRAFT VAPES (NCV)* has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017.
> 
> A fine example of an exemplary juice manufacturer. They are synonymous with professionalism and class.
> 
> Looking very forward to what NCV has in store for us at this VapeCon...
> 
> Thanks for all the support and effort @Vapington !
> 
> View attachment 95059



Mike @Vapington and his team wowed us with the immaculate stand they took at VapeCon2016 







It was sleek, sexy and professional. Topped off with wooden floors and the most comfortable white couch (I found it important to test all couches.... for science) 

I cannot wait to see what NCV has in store for us at VapeCon2017

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shaunnadan said:


> Mike @Vapington and his team wowed us with the immaculate stand they took at VapeCon2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sleek, sexy and professional. Topped off with wooden floors and the most comfortable white couch (I found it important to test all couches.... for science)
> 
> I cannot wait to see what NCV has in store for us at VapeCon2017



And I need more Trinity Ice.


----------



## Silver

Am happy to confirm that *MYSTIC NECTAR *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Mystic Nectar is a local juice manufacturer that joined the forum recently as a supporting vendor. They are passionate about their juice making and their juices are sold at many vape retailers. They will be making their first VapeCon appearance. 

Thanks for the support Robert - am looking forward to seeing you and the @MysticNectar team at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to confirm that *VAPEALICIOUS *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Vapealicious is a relatively new vaping retailer that joined the forum recently as a supporting vendor. It will be their first appearance at VapeCon. 

Thanks for supporting this great event @Darrylth !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Am happy to confirm that *SUPREME VAPE *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Supreme Vape is a Gauteng based vaping retailer and has been around for some time. They are an ECIGSSA supporting vendor. They partnered with L'dy Vape at last year's VapeCon. This time L'dy Vape is partnering with them  

Looking very forward to seeing you again @Robin Cilliers , @Joyce L'dy Vape and team. Thanks for the support.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce that *VAPE CONNOISSEUR *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Vape Connoisseur is a relatively new vaping retailer - and will be opening their boutique store in Pretoria soon. They recently became an ECIGSSA supporting vendor. It will be their first VapeCon appearance. 

Am looking foward to seeing what @Vape Connoisseur has in store for us on the day.

Thanks supporting this great event Michael!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce that *THE VAPE INDUSTRY *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

The Vape Industry has in a relatively short space of time gotten a great following. They have been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor since August last year. It will be their first VapeCon appearance. 

Am happy that you will be there @Naeem_M - looking forward to seeing you and your team! Thanks for the support.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased to announce that *THE VAPE GUY *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

The Vape Guy is a specialist vaping retailer that started around November last year and is an ECIGSSA supporting vendor.

Its founder is none other than @BumbleBee, who was a special member of our Admin and Mod team for a few years. He left the team to focus on his vaping business. @BumbleBee is a fantastic guy and a passionate, knowledgeable vaper! He has helped with so many things on the forum and in last year's VapeCon. It's quite amazing to think he will be returning this year as an exhibitor! And with dedication from out of town - Tzaneen!

Thanks for the support @BumbleBee - and am looking so forward to catching up with you and @Rincewind again. All the best for the preparations.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Am very pleased to announce that *THE VAPE GUY *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> The Vape Guy is a specialist vaping retailer that started around November last year and is an ECIGSSA supporting vendor.
> 
> Its founder is none other than @BumbleBee, who was a special member of our Admin and Mod team for a few years. He left the team to focus on his vaping business. @BumbleBee is a fantastic guy and a passionate, knowledgeable vaper! He has helped with so many things on the forum and in last year's VapeCon. It's quite amazing to think he will be returning this year as an exhibitor! And with dedication from out of town - Tzaneen!
> 
> Thanks for the support @BumbleBee - and am looking so forward to catching up with you and @Rincewind again. All the best for the preparations.
> 
> View attachment 96606


Thanks for that great intro @Silver 

We're very excited for VapeCon 2017 (and a little nervous) but knowing how much effort you guys are putting into it I know it going to be Epic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks for that great intro @Silver
> 
> We're very excited for VapeCon 2017 (and a little nervous) but knowing how much effort you guys are putting into it I know it going to be Epic!



Thanks @BumbleBee and you are most welcome - always

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mohamed Alaudin

Can't wait for vapecon 2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased to announce that *DRIP SOCIETY *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Drip Society is a relatively new vaping vendor founded by a long-time member @Cruzz_33. In a short space of time they have gained much love from the community for their awesome juices they bring in. Drip Society has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor since March and it will be their first VapeCon appearance. 

Thank you for the support @Cruzz_33 - am looking forward to seeing you and the Drip Society team at VapeCon! All the best with the preparations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Can't wait to meet @BumbleBee ! After all the trouble I have given him I think I owe that man a beer!

And @Cruzz_33 , can't wait to meet you to, and see what you bring in on the day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Am happy to confirm that *FIRETRAP VAPE *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

FireTrap Vape is a great vaping retailer from Vanderbijlpark. They made their first VapeCon appearance last year and are back in 2017 for a second time. They are an ECIGSSA supporting vendor. We just need to see more of you guys on the forum!

Thanks for the support and am looking forward to seeing you Hashim and the @Firetrap vape team!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce that *MY VAPE E-LIQUIDS *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

MY Vape E-liquids is a local juice maker from Gauteng. They became an ECIGSSA supporting vendor earlier this year and it will be their first VapeCon appearance. They took part in the Juice Showcase table at the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet in August.

Am looking forward to seeing brothers Yusuf and Muhammad at VapeCon. Thanks for the support @MY Vape E-liquids !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce that *SHIPWRECK VAPES *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Shipwreck Vapes is a Pretoria-based vaping retailer and en ECIGSSA supporting vendor. This will be their second VapeCon appearance. 

Thanks for the support @ShipWreck. Am looking forward to seeing you Johan and your team on the day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce that *FOG MACHINE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Fog Machine is a Gauteng-based juice maker and has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for some time. They showcased their juices at the ECIGSSA Joburg Vape Meet in April. They were an exhibitor at VapeCon 2016, so this will be their second appearance - and will be teaming up with Shipwreck Vapes on the day. 

Jax, am looking forward to seeing you and your team on the day. Thanks for supporting this great event @Fogmachine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce that *VAPE CHEFS *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Vape Chefs is a local juice manufacturer and has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for some time. They were an exhibitor at last year's VapeCon - so this will be their second appearance. 

Thanks for the support @Zaahid237 - am looking forward to it and excited to find out what you have in store for us at this year's event.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Vape Connoisseur

Silver said:


> Am pleased to announce that *VAPE CONNOISSEUR *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Vape Connoisseur is a relatively new vaping retailer - and will be opening their boutique store in Pretoria soon. They recently became an ECIGSSA supporting vendor. It will be their first VapeCon appearance.
> 
> Am looking foward to seeing what @Vape Connoisseur has in store for us on the day.
> 
> Thanks supporting this great event Michael!
> 
> View attachment 96604



Thank you @Silver for our intro.

We are very excited to be going to our first VapeCon, we have several surprises for everyone and can't wait to meet each and every person!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

Will we be able to buy tickets beforehand and for how much? Also once we have tickets will there be a speedier line so we don't have to queue for eternity while ppl pay at the door?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strontium said:


> Will we be able to buy tickets beforehand and for how much? Also once we have tickets will there be a speedier line so we don't have to queue for eternity while ppl pay at the door?



Yes, R60 and Yes! http://vapecon.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fogmachine

Silver said:


> Am pleased to announce that *FOG MACHINE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Fog Machine is a Gauteng-based juice maker and has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for some time. They showcased their juices at the ECIGSSA Joburg Vape Meet in April. They were an exhibitor at VapeCon 2016, so this will be their second appearance - and will be teaming up with Shipwreck Vapes on the day.
> 
> Jax, am looking forward to seeing you and your team on the day. Thanks for supporting this great event @Fogmachine
> 
> View attachment 96732



Fog Machine can't wait for Vapecon! Its going to be epic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Hope I remember to pick up some of your juices @Fogmachine !

I got some when I very first started, someone decided to have a taste and somehow they never found their way back into my stash!


----------



## Cruzz_33

Silver said:


> Am very pleased to announce that *DRIP SOCIETY *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Drip Society is a relatively new vaping vendor founded by a long-time member @Cruzz_33. In a short space of time they have gained much love from the community for their awesome juices they bring in. Drip Society has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor since March and it will be their first VapeCon appearance.
> 
> Thank you for the support @Cruzz_33 - am looking forward to seeing you and the Drip Society team at VapeCon! All the best with the preparations.
> 
> View attachment 96680



Myself and the team at Drip Society are super stocked and cannot wait for Vapecon!!

After last years Vapecon we have made it our mission to be there this year. 

Thanks @Silver for helping us every step of the way!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Cruzz_33 said:


> Myself and the team at Drip Society are super stocked and cannot wait for Vapecon!!
> 
> After last years Vapecon we have made it our mission to be there this year.
> 
> Thanks @Silver for helping us every step of the way!



Pleasure @Cruzz_33 - and we are looking forward to seeing you there!
It is going to be so great


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce that *DRAGON VAPE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Dragon Vape is a local vaping retailer and has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for quite a long time. It will be their first appearance at VapeCon.

We are looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon @Lim - wondering what great deals you will have lined up for us  Thanks for the support!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Am pleased to announce that *DRAGON VAPE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Dragon Vape is a local vaping retailer and has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for quite a long time. It will be their first appearance at VapeCon.
> 
> We are looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon @Lim - wondering what great deals you will have lined up for us  Thanks for the support!
> 
> View attachment 97023


Woohoo!

@Lim don't forget the lightsabers, @Schnappie and I have a Star Wars related argument to settle!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ettiennedj

Can we start an early specials page? Hehehe

Cant wait, this year is going to be epic!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Fogmachine

Stosta said:


> Hope I remember to pick up some of your juices @Fogmachine !
> 
> I got some when I very first started, someone decided to have a taste and somehow they never found their way back into my stash!



@Stosta I will definitely find you and make sure you try all the old flavours as well as the new flavours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie

Stosta said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> @Lim don't forget the lightsabers, @Schnappie and I have a Star Wars related argument to settle!


I call dibs on the red one!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Oh yippy, an epic light sabre battle! I'm in

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Oh yippy, an epic light sabre battle! I'm in
> 
> View attachment 97070



@BumbleBee !
I remember when you got that beast of a mod !
My word - it was a baton of note
Nice to see it still going - hehe


----------



## Silver

ettiennedj said:


> Can we start an early specials page? Hehehe
> 
> Cant wait, this year is going to be epic!!



Dont worry @ettiennedj - we will be having a *MEGA EPIC Vapecon Special thread*
We just getting all the vendors announced first
Lots more to come

Also, the vendors are going to work with us quite closely in the weeks ahead to make sure we bring you the greatest specials on the day. Be patient, you will see...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee !
> I remember when you got that beast of a mod !
> My word - it was a baton of note
> Nice to see it still going - hehe


I just checked the classifieds archive, I bought that mod back in August 2014 and it's still rocking

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper

BumbleBee said:


> Oh yippy, an epic light sabre battle! I'm in
> 
> View attachment 97070



I still have mine as well...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Am excited to confirm that *VAPE EMPIRE *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Vape Empire is a Cape Town based vaping retailer. They have been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for a few months but have been fairly quiet, hopefully that will change . This will be their first VapeCon appearance. Once again a show of dedication coming all the way from Cape Town for this event. 

They have a great shop in Claremont - I have been there myself and the Vape Empire team are super people. Azhar and Yusuf being the main drivers. Incidentally, @Yusuf Cape Vaper has been around on this forum for a very long time and has some formidable cloud blowing skills! He won the VapeCon 2016 cloud blowing comp. I hope you will be performing some demonstrations for us at the Vape Empire stand @Yusuf Cape Vaper - lol. 

Looking forward to seeing you guys again and thanks very much for supporting this great event!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Lim

Stosta said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> @Lim don't forget the lightsabers, @Schnappie and I have a Star Wars related argument to settle!



I will bring two so you two can sort out the argument on stage.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Takie

@Silver is there any chance we can get a collective list of vendors on the front page please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

This is awesome, cannot wait for VapeCon and lest we forget all the Vape Con 2017 SPECIALS!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Takie said:


> @Silver is there any chance we can get a collective list of vendors on the front page please?



Of course @Takie - we will be putting a list together
We just getting through all the announcements first.
There are quite a lot more to come -

In time we will also be putting together the standholders with their stands
It will all unfold in time. Please just be patient... these things need to be done very carefully...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce that *BLENDS OF DISTINCTION *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Blends of Distinction is a great local juice manufacturer that has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for quite a long time. The founder Doug is a great guy. He is passionate, helpful and always enthusiastic. They have taken part in several ECIGSSA Joburg VapeMeets. They were an exhibitor at VapeCon 2016, so this will be their second appearance. 

We look forward to seeing you at VapeCon Doug - and thanks to @Blends Of Distinction for the support!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DougP

Going to be an epic event this year. We are proud to be part of VapeCon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce that *OPUS EJUICE CO *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Opus Ejuice Co is another fine local juice manufacturer. They have been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for quite some time and have grown to become a well known name. Their juices are stocked by several vaping retailers. They have showcased their juices at the ECIGSSA Joburg VapeMeet and were an exhibitor at VapeCon last year - so this will be their second appearance. 

Looking forward to seeing the Opus team at VapeCon. Marc (@Rhapsody), Renesh and Pieter - thanks for the support!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Am excited to announce that *MOOSE JUICE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Moose Juice is yet another fine local juice manufacturer. They have grown from humble beginnings to become a well known name too - with their juices sold at many vaping retailers. The founder, Heath, is a great guy. He and his team had an impactful and practical stand at VapeCon 2016. This will be their second VapeCon appearance. Am curious to find out what they will put on for us this year!

Thanks for supporting this great event @Moose Juice - we look forward to seeing you at VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased to announce that *HAZEWORKS *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Hazeworks is a longstanding and established juice manufacturer that has been a supporting vendor here for a long time. They won joint first place in the 2016 ECIGSSA Juice Awards with their Scream juice. The founder Mark is a superb guy. They were an exhibitor at VapeCon 2016 - we are delighted they are back this year. Hazeworks is based in Durban so its another display of great dedication from the out of town vendors. 

Thanks @MarkDBN for supporting this great event. We look very forward to seeing you and your team and we are very excited to see what you will have in store for us!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moose Juice

Silver said:


> Am excited to announce that *MOOSE JUICE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Moose Juice is yet another fine local juice manufacturer. They have grown from humble beginnings to become a well known name too - with their juices sold at many vaping retailers. The founder, Heath, is a great guy. He and his team had an impactful and practical stand at VapeCon 2016. This will be their second VapeCon appearance. Am curious to find out what they will put on for us this year!
> 
> Thanks for supporting this great event @Moose Juice - we look forward to seeing you at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> View attachment 97164




Thanks Silver!

Cant wait for Vapecon 2017. Last year was an amazing day and from what you have told me so far it sounds like this years event is definitely going to be something no one is gonna wanna miss. 


We have so many ideas for our stand, choosing one is a bit tough  No doubt, its going to be something a little different....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## craigb

Moose Juice said:


> We have so many ideas for our stand, choosing one is a bit tough


Sounds like the makings of a competition *wink wink nudge nudge*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moose Juice

craigb said:


> Sounds like the makings of a competition *wink wink nudge nudge*



We were always playing... hehehe

@Silver maybe a public vote for best stand is in order? no prize, just pride!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Moose Juice said:


> We were always playing... hehehe
> 
> @Silver maybe a public vote for best stand is in order? no prize, just pride!



Noted @Moose Juice and @craigb 

Not going to say anything yet, 
we will announce in due course if we are in a position to do so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce that *THE STEAM MASTERS *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

The Steam Masters Distro is a wholesale and manufacturing company based in Durban. They supply the finest selection of e-liquids, nicotine, bottles and batteries. They represent brands such as Cotton Bacon, Haywire and Hard Hitters Alliance. They have been around for quite a long time and are well known by several vaping retailers.

This will be their second VapeCon appearance. We are looking forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon @BigGuy. Thank you for the support!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Am very happy to announce that *E-CIG INN *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

E-Cig Inn is a vaping retailer based in Amanzimtoti, KZN. They have been a supporting vendor here on the forum for quite a long time. E-Cig Inn exhibited at VapeCon 2016 - so this will be their 2nd appearance!

Looking forward to seeing you and your team again @BigB and @Mari ! Once again, great commitment shown from the out of town vendors. 

Thanks for the support.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce that *ATOMIC VAPE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Atomic Vape is a relatively new vaping retailer based in Witbank. They recently joined the forum as a supporting vendor. Lots of passion and enthusiasm from the founder @Rashid and his team. 

We look forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon and thanks for the support!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Very excited to announce that *SAVEURVAPE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

SAVEURvape is a premier manufacturer of premium e-liquid brands and flavours. As an early and consistent leader in the industry, SAVEURvape has manufactured and distributed some of the most famous brands in vaping including The Standard, Jackson Vapor Company, Blueprint Vapor, Jazzy Boba, Golden Ticket, The Originals and many more. 

Located in Torrance, California, the owner Lonnie Bozeman is a true vaping Activist and takes part in many discussions regarding regulations.

Looking forward to your participation as an exhibitor at VapeCon 2017 and thank you for the support!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

@MarkDBN @BigGuy @BigB @Mari ...

Glad to see the East Coast being well represented!


Silver said:


> Very excited to announce that *SAVEURVAPE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> SAVEURvape is a premier manufacturer of premium e-liquid brands and flavours. As an early and consistent leader in the industry, SAVEURvape has manufactured and distributed some of the most famous brands in vaping including The Standard, Jackson Vapor Company, Blueprint Vapor, Jazzy Boba, Golden Ticket, The Originals and many more.
> 
> Located in Torrance, California, the owner Lonnie Bozeman is a true vaping Activist and takes part in many discussions regarding regulations.
> 
> Looking forward to your participation as an exhibitor at VapeCon 2017 and thank you for the support!
> 
> View attachment 97268


Flying in from California?! Nice to have a bit of an international flair!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Silver said:


> Am delighted to confirm that *THE CHEF'S SPECIAL SAUCE *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> This is a juice brand brought to you by a very long standing vendor in the country - none other than *eCiggies*. Am pleased that they will be making their first appearance at VapeCon. eCiggies has been a supporting vendor here on the forum for a long time.
> 
> Thanks for the support Walter @Dragon - and am looking forward to seeing you and the TCSS team on the day.
> 
> View attachment 96359



Awesome stuff!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce that *OLD SCHOOL ALCHEMIST *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Old School Alchemist is a local juice manufacturer with a lot of heart and passion. They have been a supporting vendor on ECIGSSA since the beginning of this year and showcased their juices at the April ECIGSSA Joburg VapeMeet. It will be their first VapeCon appearance and we look forward to seeing what you have in store for us!

Thanks for the support Wesley @Old School Alchemist - its going to be great to see you and your team at VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce that *TROLL BROTHERS ELIXIRS *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Troll Brothers Elixirs is a local juice manufacturer that joined ECIGSSA as a supporting vendor toward the end of 2016. They are a talented team and have also showcased their juices at two previous ECIGSSA Joburg Vape Meets. This will be their first VapeCon appearance. 

To Nicholas, Genevieve and your team, we look forward to seeing you and hope you will surprise us on the day with some great tasty creations! 

Thanks for the support @Troll Brothers Elixirs and @PsychoFluffy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow... they are coming fast and furious now... are we gonna have a good time or what! Mega EPIC!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow... they are coming fast and furious now... are we gonna have a good time or what! Mega EPIC!



Indeed they are @Rob Fisher !

*Am very proud of each and every vendor announced so far*. I just cannot believe we are going to see them all under one roof... 

But wait... its not over... there are more to be announced...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## PsychoFluffy

Silver said:


> Happy to announce that *TROLL BROTHERS ELIXIRS *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Troll Brothers Elixirs is a local juice manufacturer that joined ECIGSSA as a supporting vendor toward the end of 2016. They are a talented team and have also showcased their juices at two previous ECIGSSA Joburg Vape Meets. This will be their first VapeCon appearance.
> 
> To Nicholas, Genevieve and your team, we look forward to seeing you and hope you will surprise us on the day with some great tasty creations!
> 
> Thanks for the support @Troll Brothers Elixirs and @PsychoFluffy
> 
> View attachment 97270


 
Thanks Silver!

You can count on us cooking up a surprise or two  Looking forward to spending the day with all you beautiful people

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Authentic Alchemist

Silver said:


> Am pleased to announce that *OLD SCHOOL ALCHEMIST *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Old School Alchemist is a local juice manufacturer with a lot of heart and passion. They have been a supporting vendor on ECIGSSA since the beginning of this year and showcased their juices at the April ECIGSSA Joburg VapeMeet. It will be their first VapeCon appearance and we look forward to seeing what you have in store for us!
> 
> Thanks for the support Wesley @Old School Alchemist - its going to be great to see you and your team at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> View attachment 97269


Thanks alot Silver this is going to be the an epic time to spend with the vape community! Looking forward to Vapecon alot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased and excited to announce that *GEEKVAPE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Geekvape is a manufacturer of great and affordable vaping devices. Based in Shenzhen, China, they have grown significantly since they were founded in 2015 and have become a well-known name in vaping. They have brought us many widely used devices such as the Ammit, Griffin and Avocado.

Gosh, I am vaping right now on my lovely Avo 24 RDTA - hehe. Fancy that - I can now ask these guys to make the tank part a little bit bigger 

We are looking forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon 2017. Has been a pleasure dealing with you Jason and Maggie. Thank you for supporting this great event! I trust you will enjoy your stay here in our beautiful country.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce that *VILLAGE VAPES *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Village Vapes is a vaping retailer with a vaping shop/lounge in Pretoria. It will be their first VapeCon appearance. Hope you guys will have something great in store for us on the day!

Looking forward to seeing you at this special event and thanks for the support @Zaahid237

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased and excited to announce that *AVE40 *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Established in 2013, Ave40 is one of the biggest wholesale vaping companies in China. They have been an international supporting vendor here on ECIGSSA for a long time.

With over 200 employees and a wide array of products Ave40 is the go-to place for many of our leading stores. They are also behind the Vaper Games which is a serial game show with the VGod tricksters.

Looking forward to seeing your team here at VapeCon 2017 and am sure there will be some exciting things to see! Thanks for supporting this great event @Ave40.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce that *DECADENT CLOUDS *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Decadent Clouds is a Durban based juice maker. They were established in 2016 and they have a lot of passion for what they do. They are not yet supporting vendors here at ECIGSSA but hopefully that will happen. Great once again to see the dedication from the out of town vendors.

We look forward to seeing you at VapeCon @Abdul Haque Maiter ! We trust you will have some great things to spoil us with on 26th August 2017  Thanks for the support.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased and excited to announce that *ELYSIAN LABS *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Elysian Labs is a quality liquid Manufacturer located in Orange, California. They produce great brands of e-liquid at an affordable price in a clean environment. The owners Jeff Donahue and Katy Aitken are some of the most creative E-liquid manufacturers and their juices are highly rated.

This will be their first VapeCon appearance and we are looking very forward to meeting you guys and your team! Thank you for supporting this event and for the effort and dedication from afar!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce that *COSMIC DROPZ *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Cosmic Dropz is a local juice manufacturer based in Durban. They are not yet a supporting vendor here and it will be their first VapeCon appearance. Great to see new names appearing! Once again, it is a great display of dedication from the out of town vendors. 

Thanks for the support Muhammad. It is going to be great to meet you and we are looking forward to seeing what you have lined up for us on VapeCon day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased to announce that *NOONCLOUDS *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Noon Clouds is a great vaping retailer based in Centurion. They have been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for quite a long time and have a good following. The founder is @Morne and he is a great guy - always willing to help out. They exhibited at VapeCon last year so this will be their second appearance. 

Thank you for the ongoing support of this great event @Morne - we are looking forward to seeing you and your team - as well as what you will have in store for us on 26th August!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> Am very pleased and excited to announce that *ELYSIAN LABS *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Elysian Labs is a quality liquid Manufacturer located in Orange, California. They produce great brands of e-liquid at an affordable price in a clean environment. The owners Jeff Donahue and Katy Aitken are some of the most creative E-liquid manufacturers and their juices are highly rated.
> 
> This will be their first VapeCon appearance and we are looking very forward to meeting you guys and your team! Thank you for supporting this event and for the effort and dedication from afar!
> 
> View attachment 97414



Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am very happy to announce that *VAPE ELIXIR *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Vape Elixir is a Pretoria-based juice manufacturer that has been making juices for a very long time. They were one of the first juice makers in South Africa! Vape Elixir has been a supporting vendor here on the forum for a long time but this will be their first VapeCon appearance.

Am very glad you decided to go for it Marnus @SunRam - and we look forward to seeing you on the day. Also excited to hear about any potential new juices! Bring it on!

Thank you for supporting this great event.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce that the *VAPOUR PRODUCT ASSOCIATION (VPA) *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

The Vapour Product Association (VPA) is committed to providing consumers with smoke-free alternatives to traditional cigarettes. VPA is committed to working with Government and regulatory bodies to ensure that our industry is transparent and well-regulated, and that consumers have access to all available information about vapour products.

They are not yet an ECIGSSA supporting vendor. Hopefully soon. But they did exhibit at VapeCon 2016, so this will be their second appearance.

Thank you for supporting this event Kabir and Zayd - we look forward to seeing you and the VPA team on the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Mari

Silver said:


> Am very happy to announce that *E-CIG INN *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> E-Cig Inn is a vaping retailer based in Amanzimtoti, KZN. They have been a supporting vendor here on the forum for quite a long time. E-Cig Inn exhibited at VapeCon 2016 - so this will be their 2nd appearance!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you and your team again @BigB and @Mari ! Once again, great commitment shown from the out of town vendors.
> 
> Thanks for the support.
> 
> View attachment 97255


Thank you so much we are so excited last year was amazing and i can't wait to see what awaits . Good luck to all the vapers joining the cloud comps and all the juice makers joining the juice comps. Holding thumbs!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Kathrada

Good day fellow vapers... 

Firstly congratulations to all those vendors who will be exhibiting at the @Vapecon2017. Its going to be Super Epic.

From us at @MY Vape E-liquids we really looking forward to meeting each and every vaper out there. 

Looking forward to a day of Juice tasting and Cloud Chucking..

Vapers roll out..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vape Empire

Silver said:


> Am excited to confirm that *VAPE EMPIRE *will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Vape Empire is a Cape Town based vaping retailer. They have been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for a few months but have been fairly quiet, hopefully that will change . This will be their first VapeCon appearance. Once again a show of dedication coming all the way from Cape Town for this event.
> 
> They have a great shop in Claremont - I have been there myself and the Vape Empire team are super people. Azhar and Yusuf being the main drivers. Incidentally, @Yusuf Cape Vaper has been around on this forum for a very long time and has some formidable cloud blowing skills! He won the VapeCon 2016 cloud blowing comp. I hope you will be performing some demonstrations for us at the Vape Empire stand @Yusuf Cape Vaper - lol.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you guys again and thanks very much for supporting this great event!
> 
> View attachment 97094


Thanks for the amazing introduction @Silver we promise to be a lot more active on the forum and we are also obviously super excited to attend VapeCon as vendors for the first time!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased and excited to announce that *VAPORESSO *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Vaporesso is a manufacturer of well-known vaping devices. Based in Shenzhen, China, they are a brand that belongs to parent company SMOORE Technology, which has been around for a long time. They have grown fast over the years and have brought us many well known products such as the Target tank, the Gemini, cCell coils and more recently the Tarot Nano to name a few.

Looking very forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon 2017. Has been a pleasure dealing with you @Cody loves Vape and Wendy. Thanks for the support and may you enjoy your stay here in South Africa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Am very pleased and excited to announce that *VAPORESSO *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Vaporesso is a manufacturer of well-known vaping devices. Based in Shenzhen, China, they are a brand that belongs to parent company SMOORE Technology, which has been around for a long time. They have grown fast over the years and have brought us many well known products such as the Target tank, the Gemini, cCell coils and more recently the Tarot Nano to name a few.
> 
> Looking very forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon 2017. Has been a pleasure dealing with you @Cody loves Vape and Wendy. Thanks for the support and may you enjoy your stay here in South Africa.
> 
> View attachment 98151


Wow, go big or....!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Wow, go big or....!



Bring the Guardian @Andre and we can compare notes at the Vaporesso stand

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Just catching up on this thread now.... Is it just me or is vapecon suddenly HUGE compared to last year...

This is gonna be mad...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> Just catching up on this thread now.... Is it just me or is vapecon suddenly HUGE compared to last year...
> 
> This is gonna be mad...



We promised MEGA EPIC... and MEga Epic it will be!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> Just catching up on this thread now.... Is it just me or is vapecon suddenly HUGE compared to last year...
> 
> This is gonna be mad...



Hi @incredible_hullk
*As Rob says above - Mega Epic!*

This years VapeCon will be bigger than last year, no doubt. You are correct.
More vendors from all over the country and a few from overseas
There will also be plenty food and multiple food vendors this time.

And a few other nice things, which we are working on very hard and hope to announce when we ready 

Not to be missed!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Silver said:


> Am very pleased and excited to announce that *VAPORESSO *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Vaporesso is a manufacturer of well-known vaping devices. Based in Shenzhen, China, they are a brand that belongs to parent company SMOORE Technology, which has been around for a long time. They have grown fast over the years and have brought us many well known products such as the Target tank, the Gemini, cCell coils and more recently the Tarot Nano to name a few.
> 
> Looking very forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon 2017. Has been a pleasure dealing with you @Cody loves Vape and Wendy. Thanks for the support and may you enjoy your stay here in South Africa.
> 
> View attachment 98151



With all the news coming in now about the international guests - and now this, i'm so freaking pumped for this event. This will be the biggest one ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

What guests @Chukin'Vape


----------



## Jenna Bartosch

Super excited!!! Going to be my first one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RA Seedat

Silver said:


> Am happy to announce that *H2VAPE *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> h2vape is a great vaping retailer with shops in Boksburg and Durban. They supply a wide range of vaping products and have been very busy of late with several exciting events and launches. They have been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for some time. This will be their debut VapeCon appearance.
> 
> Philip, we are looking forward to seeing you there with your team.
> 
> Thanks for the support @h2vape
> 
> View attachment 96346


Woohoo h2vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

incredible_hullk said:


> What guests @Chukin'Vape



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-on-inthemix-spoilers-inside.t39146/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium

Sweet, Vaporesso gonna be there, can grill them why their ccell coils keep burning out.
Mega news that Wayne will be there


----------



## CMMACKEM

Silver said:


> Am very pleased and excited to announce that *ELYSIAN LABS *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Elysian Labs is a quality liquid Manufacturer located in Orange, California. They produce great brands of e-liquid at an affordable price in a clean environment. The owners Jeff Donahue and Katy Aitken are some of the most creative E-liquid manufacturers and their juices are highly rated.
> 
> This will be their first VapeCon appearance and we are looking very forward to meeting you guys and your team! Thank you for supporting this event and for the effort and dedication from afar!
> 
> View attachment 97414



Holy f#$£ sause. Wasn't going to bother, now most definitely coming!

Are Vapecon going to up the ante and announce another marquee signing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

CMMACKEM said:


> Holy f#$£ sause. Wasn't going to bother, now most definitely coming!



"Wasn't going to bother" - holy cow @CMMACKEM 

At least we know now what makes you interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Silver said:


> "Wasn't going to bother" - holy cow @CMMACKEM
> 
> At least we know now what makes you interested





Yeah international vendors/brands. I have now seen Vaporesso and Geekvape will be here too.

In a few years I reckon Vapecon will be Rage expo big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

CMMACKEM said:


> Yeah international vendors/brands. I have now seen Vaporesso and Geekvape will be here too.
> 
> In a few years I reckon Vapecon will be Rage expo big.



Thanks

We are very proud that these international vendors want to be at VapeCon 2017 in South Africa. 

Equally proud of each and every local vendor - many of which are coming from far flung parts of our country! And their commitment and dedication so far is quite staggering.

We are all in for a treat, I can assure you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Silver said:


> Thanks
> 
> We are very proud that these international vendors want to be at VapeCon 2017 in South Africa.
> 
> Equally proud of each and every local vendor - many of which are coming from far flung parts of our country! And their commitment and dedication so far is quite staggering.
> 
> We are all in for a treat, I can assure you



Cannot wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

RichJB said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-on-inthemix-spoilers-inside.t39146/


Wayne of course - flip I hope I can get him to say a few words while im shooting the vlog at Vapecon. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Are we there yet? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce that *BRADFORD VAPES *has been confirmed as an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017!

Bradford Vapes is a juice manufacturer based in KZN. They have recently joined as a supporting vendor. This will be their first appearance at VapeCon. 

Looking forward to seeing you and your team Yusuf @BradfordVapes and thanks for making the effort all the way from KZN.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BradfordVapes

Thank you @Silver. We look forward to vapecon and meeting all you wonderful people

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

We are very pleased and excited to announce the exhibitors for VapeCon 2017.

We are going to do it in stages.
First up will be a comprehensive exhibitor list in alphabetical order. In the coming days, we will publish the floorplan and position of vendor stands. Stay tuned...

There are *71 exhibitors *on the list. They represent a fine collection of the best vaping vendors in SA. We are honoured to be able to host them all under one roof on the 26th August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria.

The list includes many out of town vendors travelling from all parts of the country - from Cape Town to Upington! And five international vendors, three making the trip from China and two from the USA. We are humbled by the effort the vendors are putting in to get ready for this event. It makes us super proud and I can assure you that we are all in for an epic treat on the day!

Just to clarify, the vendors below are exhibitors that are taking stands at VapeCon. There will likely be several additional vendors present at VapeCon that are not on the list below. These additional vendors will likely be taking part in other exhibitor stands. We are focusing here on the exhibitors that hold stands and have been announced in the VapeCon 2017 - Confirmed Vendors thread. Keep an eye out on all vendor subforums to find out who else will be present on the day.

We have marked the international vendors in *red. *Have also updated the index post in post #2 on this thread.

*VapeCon 2017 Exhibitors (in alphabetical order)*


*Atomic vape*
*Atomix Vapes*
*Ave40*
*BLCK Vapour DIY E Liquid *
*Blends of Distinction*
*Bradford Vapes*
*Brothers' Vapes*
*Cosmic Dropz*
*Decadent Clouds*
*Dragon Vape*
*Drip Society ZA*
*E-Cig Inn*
*ECIGSSA / VapeCon*
*Elysian Labs*
*FIRETRAP VAPE*
*Five Points E-Liquid*
*Fog Machine*
*Geekvape*
*Grannys Famous Juice Co.*
*h2vape*
*Hazeworks*
*House of Vape*
*Infinite Vape Creations*
*J&J's Emporium*
*JOOSE-E-LIQZ*
*Juicy Joes*
*Moose Juice*
*Mr Hardwicks*
*MY Vape E-liquids*
*Mystic Nectar*
*NoonClouds*
*NCV - Northern Craft Vapes*
*Nostalgia*
*Old School Alchemist*
*Opus Ejuice Co*
*Orion*
*Paulie Ejuice*
*Retro Vape Co.*
*Revolution Vape*
*SaveurVape*
*SHIPWRECK VAPES*
*Sir Vape*
*Steam Masters*
*Supreme Vape *
*The Chef's Special Sauce *
*The Coil Company*
*The eCigStore*
*The Flavour Mill*
*The Vape Guy*
*The Vape Industry*
*The Vapery*
*Troll Brothers Elixirs*
*Vape Cartel*
*Vape Chefs*
*Vape Club*
*Vape Connoisseur*
*Vape Elixir*
*Vape Empire*
*Vape Hyper*
*Vape King*
*Vapealicious*
*Vaperite*
*Vapers Corner*
*Vaporesso*
*Vapour Mountain *
*Vapour Product Association*
*V-Corp Vaping (VCV)*
*Village Vapes*
*Wicked Vapes*
*Wicked Wicks*
*Wiener Vape Co*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Absolutely fantastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------

